

ELON MUSK: Killer Robots Will Be Here Within Five Years - ghosh
http://www.businessinsider.in/ELON-MUSK-Killer-Robots-Will-Be-Here-Within-Five-Years/articleshow/45177105.cms

======
sammychl
finally something that beats nuclear weapons

